# Perseverance!



## Loz1000rr (Dec 15, 2005)

Right now is 5:27am, December 15th 2005. I am 5'11 and I weight 300 pounds. My goal is to get as close to 200 pounds as possible. and I do not have a time limit to do it, but I want to reach it and stick with it. that is my goal. so my journey begins right now....


----------



## Loz1000rr (Dec 15, 2005)

I got tired of putting this off, I have procrastinated for too long. its time to make a change. Now I dont plan to go to the gym tomorrow and bench 400 pounds and run 75 miles... no, I gotta take it 1 step at a time, and make better decisions and stick to them. Overnight diets, overnight routines have never worked. so tomorrow Ill go through my day making better choices of food and doing a physical activity to get my hear pumping.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Dec 15, 2005)

good shit man stick to it and you'll see results


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 17, 2005)

Loz,

Begin w/ your diet man. Eliminate eliminate eliminate first, then begin to substitute stuff back in.

ask questions in the training forum as to begin forming a split.

I'll be here!

J


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

good luck with your goals.

Do you have a plan of attack?


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 17, 2005)

He needs help formulating a plan of attack.

Loz, listen to this man as well as cowpimp. Absorb everything they say.


Funk, he needs to drop mad weight, so diet is his first priority .


J


----------



## Loz1000rr (Dec 17, 2005)

yeah, my main problem right now is weight. Im fat, but im not flabby fat. I dont know if I can really explain. but my first strategy is to eliminate big meals, and all the fattening stuff. like junkfood, sodas, and increase my intake of water. 

I cant go to the gym right now, but when January gets here, i will be able to go do some exercise.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2005)

why can't you go to the gym?  Injured?

Start posting your daily meals so that people can help to revamp them for you.


----------



## Loz1000rr (Dec 17, 2005)

a lil bit of trouble with the law on my motorcycle, so I cant leave till Dec 29th. 

today I didnt find anything to eat, I have Japanese Noodles. thats it. and skim milk like 2 hours later.


----------



## Loz1000rr (Dec 17, 2005)

i guess from tomorrow and on, ill start posting what I had to eat, everyday.


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 17, 2005)

^^like he said post everything you intake for a few days and some of us will revamp em for you


J


----------



## Loz1000rr (Dec 18, 2005)

Today I just had 1 meal the entire day. 

-Rice
-Beans
-Beef
-4 glasses of water
-1 can of soda. 

this sucks, I cant start my diet till I get some money


----------



## Loz1000rr (Dec 19, 2005)

Today is December 19th 2005. its 6:36am and I finally got some sort of sleep through the night. My sleeping pattern was pretty messed up and I was mostly sleeping through the day, which makes it harder for me to eat right. I got about 4 hours of sleep, and decided to wake up at 6am so I can sleep in early tonight and better my routine. 

Since I dont have the right food to eat, im just going to space out my meals into 5 smaller meals. and do the best I can to do a better selection, nothing hardcore yet, I just want to get used to this routine deal, since Im used to just eating once a day. 

Today Ill attempt to have 5 small meals, and drink 8 cups of water. as I type this Im having a bowl of cereal from 1st meal. 

-Honey Bunches of Oats bowl
-2% Milk


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 19, 2005)

That's it man!


Good job!



J


----------



## Loz1000rr (Dec 19, 2005)

after my breakfast, about 3 hours later I had 

-2 boiled eggs
-2 wheat toast
-a glass of Iced Tea (sweet)

unfortunately, my girlfriend was going on vacation today, and she wanted to have dinner together and watch a movie, for dinner I had some pizza and a coke. not good to do, but my girl was leaving and she wanted to have a fun night. so we did. 

last time I eat that kinda stuff.


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 20, 2005)

Good man. Never again w/ that stuff.


J


----------



## Incognegro (Dec 22, 2005)

Any updates big boi?


J


----------



## Loz1000rr (Jan 25, 2006)

my bad Jay, finally im starting to get paid and i been looking out for what I eat. im drinking a lot more water now and even though I have not lost any weight, at least I dont feel bloated. 

Im eating subway for lunch though. I usually get a foot long turkey & ham, on wheat bread. just lettuce and tomatos, no mayo or anything else. I get it with swiss cheese since its the lowest in sodium. I also drink either a diet coke or a gatorade/powerade with it. 

im also eating special K cereal in the morning with 2% milk. because im trying to avoid starvation between meals. 

im also starting to get on the thread mill, no weights yet. just need to start busting a sweat. i weighted myself today and im at 300pnds. this is the biggest I EVER been in my life. 

it sucks.


----------



## Loz1000rr (Jan 25, 2006)

another thing, I dont know if I did this correctly, but I put my info on the body fat calculator and this is what I got: 
*
Estimate #1 based on height and weight
Your "Ponderal Index" is 10.61 which gives an estimated body fat of 61.9% (185.7 pounds of fat)

Estimate #2 based on waist size and weight
Estimated body fat of 17.1% (51.3 pounds of fat)*

im 300pnds, 5'11, waist 42-44


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 25, 2006)

I really doubt either of the BF calculations are right... The 61% is DEFINATELY not right, and I doubt the 17% is either... My guess would be around 25-30%.

For diet, make sure each meal contains health carbs (oats, brown rice, sweet potatoes, regular potatoes, pearled barley etc), EFA's (healthy fats including natural peanut butter, flax seed oil, olive oil, etc), and protein (steak, lean beef, skinless chicken, tuna, salmon etc). A bowl of cereal isn't really a meal.


----------



## Loz1000rr (Jan 25, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> I really doubt either of the BF calculations are right... The 61% is DEFINATELY not right, and I doubt the 17% is either... My guess would be around 25-30%.
> 
> For diet, make sure each meal contains health carbs (oats, brown rice, sweet potatoes, regular potatoes, pearled barley etc), EFA's (healthy fats including natural peanut butter, flax seed oil, olive oil, etc), and protein (steak, lean beef, skinless chicken, tuna, salmon etc). A bowl of cereal isn't really a meal.



what do you think about Subways for lunch? (I work from 2pm till 10:30pm) and I only get a single brake. 

today I had a wheat sub, turkey and ham, let & tom with a diet coke. 

I know they use mayo on the tuna from Subway... is this ok to eat? or you are talking about me making my own tuna sandwich.....


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 25, 2006)

Subway's alright in a pinch, or for a cheat meal, but I wouldn't eat it regularly... Their wheat bread isn't 100% whole wheat (even that's not the best source of carbs), and deli meats have a lot of preservatives.

Why not make a big batch of chicken in the oven for the week, along with some veggie's and rice, throw them in a tupper-wear container and microwave it for lunch? 

Or if you live close enough to stop at home for lunch, you could just have it there. Just some suggestions.

The best thing you can do is go over to the diet & nutrition section and read up. You could also post a thread to have some people help get a diet put together for you.


----------



## Loz1000rr (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks Sean. I will take up on your advice. I couldnt really start a diet because I was flat broke. 

I will start cooking skinless chicken breast, with brown rice and veggies for lunch instead of eating subways everyday. 

what do you think I should eat for dinner? I wake up around 11am, go to work at 1:30pm, have lunch around 6pm, get home around 11pm, what should I eat once I get home??? 

Im also walking on the threadmill at midnight after I get home. so im kind of a night owl. thanks. 

i got to sleep at like 2, 3, sometimes 4am.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 26, 2006)

I pretty much have the same sleeping schedule.... Go to bed around 2-4 am, get up at 10-12... So, if I understand correctly, you're only eating 3 times a day? You should try to have 4-6 meals a day, even if they're just small ones.


----------



## Incognegro (Jan 31, 2006)

Good to see you're updating loz. Can't wait to see what happens man!

I agree w/ everything sean has said. He is right on line.

Cut the subway and esp the diet coke. Water is the beverage of choice. Make sure you get alot of carbs in the morning.

As for exerise. If you want to break a sweat, push the litre up n down the block a few times. alll the way up and all the way down. do it w/ the kickstand down.  just incase. 

J


----------



## Loz1000rr (Mar 13, 2006)

^lol I never read this post from you Jay. lol 

yeah, it feels good to come back. I have not gained or lost anything yet. but I have good news. I found a working out buddy, and finally started going to the gym. Im eating fiberOne cereal in the morning with 1% milk and a fruit before going to the gym, then I eat chicken breast with brown rice in the afternoon for lunch, and then for dinner I eat a turkey sandwich, home made ofcourse, with wheatbread. a yogurt in between here and there, and some fruits to snack on. Im doing as much as I can to stay away from soda. and if I have any, I get a diet coke. just once a day, maybe. 

I also bought some shrimp, for whenever i get tired of the chicken. next week I also want to put more veggies into my lunch meals. like broccoli and corn. 

me and my friend go to the gym 3 days a week, and we do this plan from Bally, please tell me what you think, we dont know anything, this is the first time "working out" for both of us. 

Bally Basic Muscle Development Plan

3 day a week program

5-10 minute warm-upp 
20 minutes of cardiovascular activity at 55%-75% of predicted maximum heart rate** 
5-10 minute cool-down 
10 minutes stretching 
3 sets of 8-12 repetitions: 
Leg press 
Leg extension 
Leg curl 
Chest Press 
Inline chest press 
Lat pull down 
Seated row 
Shoulder Press 
Triceps extension 
Biceps curl 
Abdominal crunch 


question: are those bally shakes that they sell on location any good for you? 

the first time I went to work out, I got sick because I was working out on an empty stomach, and I almost threw up. lol 

it feels good to be back. I hope by next month I put off some sort of pounds.


----------



## Loz1000rr (Mar 13, 2006)

weighted myself, -3 pounds. I know is not real loss, but as long as I keep seeing negative numbers every time I get on that scale, Im happy.


----------



## Incognegro (Mar 18, 2006)

post the ingredients in the shake and we can tell you if its good for you.


----------

